# Small touring bike or similar for woman



## Blackaller (4 Feb 2012)

Looking for a small tourer or similar bike suitable for 5'2"-3" woman to travel from St Malo to Santander this summer.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2012)

got a nice 20 1/2" Hirame racer bike that has mounting points for gaurds or racks , can let you have some pics if not to big


----------



## Norm (4 Feb 2012)

I don't think that there are any tourers specifically for women, but I think there are tourers that will work and WSD bikes that will comfortably tour.

Starting with a women's bike that will tour, and with flat bars, the Specialized Vita would make a good choice and the XS has a stand-over height of under 70cm, which may well be too small for you. They come with mounts for mudguards and, IIRC, rack mounts front and rear too.

If you want drops, the Specialized Tricross is an excellent all-round bike, IMO, and the 46cm model has a stand-over height of 73cm. It's not female-specific but it would make a great tourer, IMO, with a fairly relaxed geometry and clearances for larger, more forgiving tyres so you should be able to spend comfortable hours in the saddle.

Alternatively, you could go for something which is a dedicated tourer, like a rather fantastic Surly Long Haul Trucker which you can spec with smaller 26" wheels. That gives the 42cm model a stand-over height of 70cm.


----------



## Blackaller (4 Feb 2012)

Many thanks for your replies. The Hirame looks great but I think is too big. I think we need a 17" frame - it's for my daughter. I probably should have put a price limit on this too - probably looking at spending no more than £200.
The Specialized and Surly look great but out of our price range. We have got an older model small Cannondale that needs a bit of work and an older, again small, Specialized Stumpjumper which we may consider p/x or swaps for.


----------



## Norm (4 Feb 2012)

Ah, yes, that price might be limiting, I think the Surly is closer to £1500.

My son has the base spec Sirrus, which may fit (the XS has a stand-over height of 71cm and a seat tube of 40cm) is a great bike but still about £100 over your limit.

For the smaller bikes, however, 26" wheels are usually the way to go, because they are inherently closer to the ground.


----------

